# Refrigerating macarons



## marip (Jun 16, 2012)

Why does macarons need refrigeration?  The macarons are baked.  Is it because of the filling it needs refrigeration?


----------



## phil01628 (Oct 24, 2016)

I rest the piped macarons before baking and fill as close to consumption as possible. I'd only fridge in hot weather to avoid any ganache from going over.


----------



## marip (Jun 16, 2012)

How long do they stay fresh after their baked?


----------



## phil01628 (Oct 24, 2016)

Depends on ambient atmospheric conditions. If kept in a pastry cabinet then max 4 days; if under domestic conditions I'd only keep for 2-3. Moisture is a no no that's why I don't fridge unless it's a humidity controlled commercial appliance.


----------

